# So Whats Your Number?



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

My member number is 73. We were remarking at how much the forums have grown, and i think i speak for everyone when i say thanks. because you can build a forum, but if people dont stop by to chat, ya aint got chit.



md

THANKS EVERYONE!!!!

P.S. TO FIND YOUR MEMBER NUMBER, GO TO MEMBERLIST AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE AND LOOK IT UP!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

1244 - Waaaaaaaaaay late in the game, but better late than never


----------



## Corry (Jul 27, 2004)

1174.  Right in the middle of the pack.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm number 851  WooHoo!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'm number 851  WooHoo!!!



closest so far!!!


md


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 27, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :shock: Did I win something???  ha ha ha


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




not yet!! geezz!!!!  


md


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 27, 2004)

:cry:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :cry:




i can give you a prize though....what will it be?   




md


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 27, 2004)

1321


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 27, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprise me!  :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   


md


----------



## Sk8man (Jul 27, 2004)

i'm one of the noobs @ number 1513

there's something interesting here:

1+5+1+3=10 -> 1+0=1

does that means i'm at No.1 ?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

Sk8man said:
			
		

> i'm one of the noobs @ number 1513
> 
> there's something interesting here:
> 
> ...



wow, that hurt just lookin at it.


md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

Ya lost me at 5.

I cant like Math


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi. Im 706.  I cant believe how many people have come since I joined.  Crazyness.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 27, 2004)

1986 - also a good year.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

i cant remember 86'.... i know it involved radioactive turtles and some friut roll ups.




md


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 27, 2004)

#1253! but if you sort alphabeticaly I'm #42  Which brings to mind " The Answer to Life, The Universe, and Everything"!!!!!!  So does that make me the answer?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm # 1152.  That took awy too long to find


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I'm # 1152.  That took awy too long to find




haha sorry matty...


md


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2004)

There sure are a lot of members on that list with only 1 post or no posts at all.

I wonder if any of those people are just lurkers or if they have moved on.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

I bet you a ton of people spend the time to sign up after lookin round a whole bunch and by the time theyve signed up, theyre too tired to post, and just eventually forget about us :roll:


-its a good guilt trip if some of them are still lurkers


----------



## Corry (Jul 27, 2004)

I lurked for a while...this is the first forum I've ever been on, so I kinda wanted to...get the feel of this nice little community before I jumped in.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I lurked for a while...this is the first forum I've ever been on, so I kinda wanted to...get the feel of this nice little community before I jumped in.




and youve regretted it ever since....  




md


----------



## Daniel (Jul 27, 2004)

#1783 and still lurking most of the time  :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

Daniel said:
			
		

> #1783 and still lurking most of the time  :roll:



post dammit!!


md


----------



## anua (Jul 27, 2004)

im a 1365 'half lurker'


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

anua said:
			
		

> im a 1365 'half lurker'



but your a hot half lurker so we will let that slide.


md


----------



## anua (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## airgunr (Jul 27, 2004)

I sorted by alphabetical so I'm 52 that way.  But if you go by date of joining I'm 1352 (took forever to find it....)


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

well thats not fair.



md


----------



## oriecat (Jul 27, 2004)

How the heck did Sid get to be #1?  Chase sets up a forum and someone beats him to being the first to register? 

I am #343.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm #1... oh wait that's total posts...

I'm #103


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I'm #1... oh wait that's total posts...
> 
> I'm #103



i hate you.

md


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

alot.



md


----------



## oriecat (Jul 27, 2004)

make two more posts and you'll take over his spot!!!


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

I really can't keep up with your spamming since I like to have a bit of substance to my posts... instead of using two posts to finish one thought


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I really can't keep up with your spamming since I like to have a bit of substance to my posts... instead of using two posts to finish one thought



shut



md


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Up


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

up.




md 


p.s. your gonna win cause i have no internet at home right now


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Beaten like the little fat kid.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Beaten like the little fat kid.




 



md


----------



## oriecat (Jul 27, 2004)

Good job, Matt  8)  You've stolen the lead... don't let up...


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Good job, Matt  8)  You've stolen the lead... don't let up...




im tryin!!!



md


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Good job, Matt  8)  You've stolen the lead... don't let up...


Don't egg him on orie   Don't you want to be my friend still?


----------



## oriecat (Jul 27, 2004)

Torn between two loverss.... feelin' like a fool...

Of course I do, voods!  But you've been #1 for a while now, don't you think you should share? 

Ok, I'm sorry.  I will assume a neutral stance. :|


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

No!! I must remain #1 and reach 3000 posts before mrdowdey.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Torn between two loverss.... feelin' like a fool...
> 
> Of course I do, voods!  But you've been #1 for a while now, don't you think you should share?
> 
> Ok, I'm sorry.  I will assume a neutral stance. :|




i like when the assume a hands and knees stance personally..


md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> No!! I must remain #1 and reach 3000 posts before mrdowdey.



Uh oh, its on now.

Prepare for Mass Spamming.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed!


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

let me have it dammit!


md


----------



## anua (Jul 27, 2004)

:shock: i've just realised im 57 at the 'total post' list - even though im the 'half lurker'! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




do that one more time and ill kill you.

md


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it on!


----------



## oriecat (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> No!! I must remain #1 and reach 3000 posts before mrdowdey.



Of course, of course... I didn't think about the impending 3k.  Have at it.  Give him your worst...  :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know kung fu, from the tv anyways....

md


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Yeah well I know northern shaolin drunken prairie dog style kung fu.


----------



## Lula (Jul 27, 2004)

:arrow:  425  :!:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> :arrow:  425  :!:



well theres a low one finally...




md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Yeah well I know northern shaolin drunken prairie dog style kung fu.



WTF is that - another practice from your house :scratch:

:LOL:


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want to find out.... It is VERY deadly.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Danielson. :salute:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

ahhh, young grasshoppa...


md


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

I bow out to the spam king.  You are truly the master of useless posts.  3000 is yours... unless you slack off....


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I bow out to the spam king.  You are truly the master of useless posts.  3000 is yours... unless you slack off....



:? Is that defeat danielson?


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't want to post a bunch of 3 word posts to beat MDowdey to 3000......


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then lets do this thing legit. im down if your down. fair is fair....real posts!!


md


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright good buddy.  *shakes matts hand

I will accept defeat if this is how it goes down.


----------



## Alison (Jul 27, 2004)

Stepping in cautiously after the truce....

I'm #1844 but 61 in total posts


----------



## Alison (Jul 27, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> #1253! but if you sort alphabeticaly I'm #42  Which brings to mind " The Answer to Life, The Universe, and Everything"!!!!!!  So does that make me the answer?



Douglas Adams Rocks!


----------



## steve817 (Jul 27, 2004)

Number 731 with now 153 post. Guess I have alot of spamming to do.


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 28, 2004)

whats funny about this page is that google adwords is now displaying kung fu products


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 28, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> whats funny about this page is that google adwords is now displaying kung fu products



:LOL: !! 

I didnt notice that until ya pointed that out ! 

( wonders what we missed on adwords in those threads where we talk about sex/handcuffs/and Fifi and whatnot  ..... )


----------



## manda (Jul 28, 2004)

132 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 28, 2004)

Its 9386-3 ..... 
" whats that ? .... They're not askin for my phone # ? ....... Why NOT !? ..." 

Member # 1524


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 28, 2004)

member number - 378
current post count - 365


hmmmm


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> 132 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!



there ya go!!


md


----------



## Darfion (Jul 28, 2004)

226 here


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> 226 here




another low one!!! yay darf!


md


----------



## Darfion (Jul 28, 2004)

We are talking IQ rating aren't we?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> We are talking IQ rating aren't we?




oh....in that case im a 12



md


----------



## Darfion (Jul 28, 2004)

That's probably the forum average  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> That's probably the forum average  :shock:




nah...













thats above the average...  

md


----------



## Darfion (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't think we're making many friends here are we?


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 28, 2004)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :twisted:


----------



## Corry (Jul 28, 2004)

This whole thread has me in tears I'm laughing so hard!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 29, 2004)

um...94


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 29, 2004)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> um...94



there ya go. someone else in double digits...


md


----------



## mavrik (Jul 29, 2004)

479!  Hey, I was here earlier than I thought!!

M


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 29, 2004)

mavrik, you got some postin to do brother man!


md


----------



## mavrik (Jul 29, 2004)

You ain't kidding!  How the hell did I get so far behind?  Wow, time goes fast.

I guess it's just working, shooting, livin...last time I was here in Sept, I had just met the girl I'm with - who I'm now almost a YEAR with, I was living in Syracuse and I've moved since then - and I opened my own photo business.  Dayum.

Ok, see y'all next year. 

 

Just kidding.

Wow, 3000?  That may take me a few minutes.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 29, 2004)

mavrik said:
			
		

> You ain't kidding!  How the hell did I get so far behind?  Wow, time goes fast.
> 
> I guess it's just working, shooting, livin...last time I was here in Sept, I had just met the girl I'm with - who I'm now almost a YEAR with, I was living in Syracuse and I've moved since then - and I opened my own photo business.  Dayum.
> 
> ...




start spamming...it worked for me!!


md


----------



## ormia (Jul 29, 2004)

787 - joined
129 - posts


----------



## mavrik (Jul 29, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> start spamming...it worked for me!!
> md



Ok, just don't ban me for it. 

M


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 29, 2004)

why


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 29, 2004)

would


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 29, 2004)

anyone


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 29, 2004)

wanna


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 29, 2004)

spam


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 29, 2004)

,


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 29, 2004)

anyway


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 29, 2004)

?


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 29, 2004)

he


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 29, 2004)

-he


----------



## mavrik (Jul 29, 2004)

because


----------



## mavrik (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't


----------



## mavrik (Jul 29, 2004)

have enough,


----------



## mavrik (Jul 29, 2004)

duh!!!



M


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 29, 2004)

172


----------



## Corry (Jul 29, 2004)

:lmao:  :LOL:  :lmao:


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't ever make it this far down the forum, but when I do, you people just freak me out    

member #546


----------



## Bosscat (Jul 29, 2004)

#2121........looks like i have spent toomuch time on the snowmobile boards


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 30, 2004)

163


----------



## cowbert098 (Jul 31, 2004)

567 what a nice number


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 1, 2004)

I am 610


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 1, 2004)

Alecia


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 1, 2004)

needs


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 1, 2004)

more


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Aug 1, 2004)

1801


----------



## terri (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm 582!     :cheer:


----------

